# Ive been offered a job!!!



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

after lots of form filling and trips to canada to get my nursing qualifications recognized, I have been offered a full time job at St Pauls hospital in vancouver!!!!!
Hopefully the LMO will come back positive and our canadian dream will be a reality!!!!
fingers crossed xxx:clap2:


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Woooo Hoooo!  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good for you!
Any idea about the timing?


----------



## Tkaur81 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Hello from another uk nurse*



sparksman said:


> after lots of form filling and trips to canada to get my nursing qualifications recognized, I have been offered a full time job at St Pauls hospital in vancouver!!!!!
> Hopefully the LMO will come back positive and our canadian dream will be a reality!!!!
> fingers crossed xxx:clap2:



Hello there Sparksman

I hope you don't mind a message from a newbie  I saw your post and it gave me a tiny bit of hope. I'm currently an outpatients nurse in the Uk and I've already been granted a PR visa for Canada , I will need to move out to Vancouver at the end of this year . I have to say I'm getting rather scared about it..I've been reading about these SEC assessments internationally trained nurses need to undertake...Did you have to do one for BC too? I'm only Adult trained in the uk and have no experience in all the other nursing area's... Are the SEC's really difficult and what if you fail them?  Could you please give me any advice? I'd really appreciate it... I'm thinking of getting some Canadian nursing books and begin brushing up on things ... 

Congratulations to you that you've been offered a job out in Vancouver, sounds like you have put in a lot of hard work yourself to get there too and that its paid off...so this does give me a bit of hope too...at my age of 30..Im prolly gonna need all the luck I can get  

Thankyou

Tina.


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

*nursing*

Thankyou

hiya, the SEC was a little hard but manageable! i found the CRNE practice book and CD really helpful in revising!
Dont worry about your age im 32!!!!!
I have brought a canadian drug book aswell as there are a few difference in names of meds,

hope that helps 

jodie xx

Tina.[/QUOTE]



Tkaur81 said:


> Hello there Sparksman
> 
> I hope you don't mind a message from a newbie  I saw your post and it gave me a tiny bit of hope. I'm currently an outpatients nurse in the Uk and I've already been granted a PR visa for Canada , I will need to move out to Vancouver at the end of this year . I have to say I'm getting rather scared about it..I've been reading about these SEC assessments internationally trained nurses need to undertake...Did you have to do one for BC too? I'm only Adult trained in the uk and have no experience in all the other nursing area's... Are the SEC's really difficult and what if you fail them?  Could you please give me any advice? I'd really appreciate it... I'm thinking of getting some Canadian nursing books and begin brushing up on things ...
> 
> Congratulations to you that you've been offered a job out in Vancouver, sounds like you have put in a lot of hard work yourself to get there too and that its paid off...so this does give me a bit of hope too...at my age of 30..Im prolly gonna need all the luck I can get


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

hiya, the SEC was a little hard but manageable! i found the CRNE practice book and CD really helpful in revising!
Dont worry about your age im 32!!!!!
I have brought a canadian drug book aswell as there are a few difference in names of meds,

hope that helps 

jodie xx

Tina.[/QUOTE]



Tkaur81 said:


> Hello there Sparksman
> 
> I hope you don't mind a message from a newbie  I saw your post and it gave me a tiny bit of hope. I'm currently an outpatients nurse in the Uk and I've already been granted a PR visa for Canada , I will need to move out to Vancouver at the end of this year . I have to say I'm getting rather scared about it..I've been reading about these SEC assessments internationally trained nurses need to undertake...Did you have to do one for BC too? I'm only Adult trained in the uk and have no experience in all the other nursing area's... Are the SEC's really difficult and what if you fail them?  Could you please give me any advice? I'd really appreciate it... I'm thinking of getting some Canadian nursing books and begin brushing up on things ...
> 
> Congratulations to you that you've been offered a job out in Vancouver, sounds like you have put in a lot of hard work yourself to get there too and that its paid off...so this does give me a bit of hope too...at my age of 30..Im prolly gonna need all the luck I can get


----------



## Jane Li (Apr 25, 2012)

congras!!!! is that hard to be a nurse here? My friend studied nursing in Tai, but she has to study this all over again if she want to be a nurse in Van....


----------

